# Big mingo short day



## Unchained (Oct 15, 2011)

Wanted to fish a couple hours since it was going to be calm so took Sean and Olivia miller out to the gulf.On the way we see a log so we stop and fish it awhile and didn't see anything on it.Fished a small weed patch for dolphin and didn't see anything on that either so since we had limited time went on to our spot.We get there and before me and Sean can get our first fish Olivia puts 3 big mingo in the boat.We look at the size of the fish and know it's going to be a good one.We end up catching our 30 and our smallest 11" our biggest 22".we hooked a nice king free lining and he came out of water about 4-5' and broke us off.Sean had to get back for softball game but wish we could have fished longer I wanted to try for scamp and gag but after fishing 2 hours took our 30 and headed home.Nice ride back 31mph
You can see how big mingos are the small ones on the right are 11"


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice.
What were those coordinates.......lol





again awesome day and good eats.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of mingos !


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a pretty table of fish! good going ya'll...


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That'll eat!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok where were yall fishing ? We went out Pcola pass 30 miles out and got BEAT TO DEATH with 3-4 and some BIGGER !


----------



## Unchained (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks we were just on some natural bottom


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just had grilled mingos, and crab-stuffed ravioli in cream sauce. Nothing in the Gulf eats better. Nice haul.


----------



## Unchained (Oct 15, 2011)

We fished out of pensacola pass friday and it was half a foot the whole timr we were out there
We were able to cruise 30mph there and back in a 21'cc


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, got ya, weather man lied today wasn't 1-2


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

If any of those have a chance on getting freezer burnt, i can help you with that problem!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CCC said:


> Ok where were yall fishing ? We went out Pcola pass 30 miles out and got BEAT TO DEATH with 3-4 and some BIGGER !


I was thinking we may have been in the wrong G.O.M. today.. haha!

Jimmy


----------



## Unchained (Oct 15, 2011)

I wouldnt dare let mingo get freezer burnt those big filets r vacuum sealed


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nothing better than limiting out, no matter what you target.
great job on the mingos. have you ever tried vacuum sealing them gutted and whole. i've tried it and it works if you don't have time to filet. then just pull out of the freezer, thaw in water and filet.

jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW!! Nice haul there...and some big'uns too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I know where you went.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man I tell you, girls rule! lol


----------

